# MERM Solutions Manual in pdf format



## ridge35 (Oct 19, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find a pdf version of the MERM Solutions Manual or some other electronic format?


----------



## chavez (Oct 19, 2007)

ridge35 said:


> does anyone know where i can find a pdf version of the MERM Solutions Manual or some other electronic format?


If you're talking about the Practice Problems or Companion to the MERM, 12th edition, then you'd probably have to check "the other board"'s website. They do have a copyright, so I doubt its floating around electronically on a site such as this...


----------



## ridge35 (Oct 20, 2007)

can do. i found a used one and got the order processed post haste


----------

